# Eclipse Start-Fehler



## reibi (5. Okt 2010)

Hallo 

Habe das neue Eclipse runtergeladen, entpackt und eclipse.exe gestartet. 
Dann kommt ein Fenster auf dem steht: Eclipse  "Failed to create virtual machine"

und eclicpse wird nicht gestartet.

Wat is da los? Wees das jemand zufällig?

Gruss


----------



## ARadauer (5. Okt 2010)

welches os?
welche java version installiert?


----------



## reibi (5. Okt 2010)

Hi

OS=WinXP
JAVA=6_update21 von Sun --- ähh nun oracle


----------



## MQue (5. Okt 2010)

Ich hab mir Eclipse auch vor kurzem heruntergeladen und es funktioniert einwandfrei - sogar unter Windows 7
Was spuckt "javac" und "java" in der DOS-Box aus.
Ansonsten vielleicht noch "-clean" in "eclipse.ini" schreiben.


----------



## Sonecc (5. Okt 2010)

Eventuell noch den Pfad zur VM angeben. (geht z.B. als Startparameter über -vm pfad )


----------



## reibi (5. Okt 2010)

MQue hat gesagt.:


> Was spuckt "javac" und "java" in der DOS-Box aus.


folgendes :

Usage: java [-options] class [args...]
           (to execute a class)
   or  java [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
           (to execute a jar file)

...usw....



MQue hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten vielleicht noch "-clean" in "eclipse.ini" schreiben.


Hab ich schon probiert ... geht nicht



Sonecc hat gesagt.:


> Eventuell noch den Pfad zur VM angeben. (geht z.B. als Startparameter über -vm pfad )


Hab ich vorher auch schon probiert(muss man zwecks m2-plugin eh machen) ... geht auch nicht

Noch andere Ideen? Vielen Dank vom Vorderhaus ...


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2010)

schon bei google nach der Fehlermeldung gesucht mit Links wie
Eclipse Community Forums
?


----------



## reibi (5. Okt 2010)

Hi SlaterB : Danke für den Link ... der hat geklappt ;-)

Und noch mal zusammenfassend auf deutsch:
im file eclipse.ini
folgende Zeilen "--launcher.XXMaxPermSize 256" einfach die 256 wegmachen das dann nur noch sowa steht "--launcher.XXMaxPermSize" ... dann gehts.

Danke und Gruss

;-)


----------



## Cody (5. Okt 2010)

Was war den jetzt nun die Ursache dafür ?
Zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher im System ?


----------



## reibi (6. Okt 2010)

Kann ich nicht sagen.. es läuft auf jeden Fall.
(Bin ja erstaunt über meine Worte : ich kling ja schon fast wie ein Projektleiter)


----------



## Vayu (7. Okt 2010)

ehm wie man diesem fehler entgeht mit java 6u21 steht doch auf der seite, die erscheint BEVOR man zum downloadlink von eclipse kommt oder? 



> The Eclipse 3.3 - 3.6 launchers for Windows have a problem with the Oracle/Sun Java VM version '1.6.0_21'. You have two choices to work around this:
> 
> 1. switch back to '1.6.0_20'
> 2. add the following line after "-vmargs" to your eclipse.ini:
> ...


----------



## reibi (7. Okt 2010)

Naja ... "wer lesen kann ist da voll im Vorteil" würd ich sagen

Gruss


----------



## reibi (8. Okt 2010)

Ich hab jetzt wieder ein altes JDK/JRE drauf gemacht ... und eclipse neu entpackt und bekom die gleiche fehlermeldeung. 

Registry oder Homeverz ... ?


gruss


----------

